

Top Best Linux Desktop Environment Review and Voting - chris_larsson
https://tlhp.cf/top-10-best-linux-de/

======
lukaslalinsky
The switch from GNOME 2 to 3 was quite hard for me, but after using it for
some time, I think it's the best desktop environment out there, and not just
on Linux.

